

At Google, groups are key to the company's culture - drewda
http://www.mercurynews.com/news/ci_18333328?source=email&nclick_check=1

======
wccrawford
At 30,000 employees, they're the size of the town I grew up in and it doesn't
surprise me that they're acting like one.

